# ci / vi



## lingpil

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai commencé à apprendre l'italien il y a une mois. Étant donné que je parle le français assez bien, je n'ai pas beaucoup de problèmes d'utiliser les adverbes pronominaux "ci" et "ne". Mais hier je suis tombé sur les deux phrases suivantes et ma logique est au taquet:

_Sei già stato a Parigi? Sì, ci sono stato due volte, ma ci ritorno sempre volentieri._

Ici, je réussis à comprendre pourquoi on utilise "ci", puisque la traduction française est: _Est-ce que tu as déjà été à Paris? Oui, j'y ai été pour deux fois, mais j'y retourne toujours volontiers.
_
Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a un autre adverbe dans cette phrase:

_Lo "Zappelli" era un ristorante veneziano tradizionale. Rosa *vi* aveva trascorso molte ore piacevoli.
_
Je traduirais la deuxième phrase comme _"Rosa y avait passé beaucoup de temps agreable."
_
Et maintenant je me demande ce que est la raison provoquant l'usage de "vi" en italien. Est-ce que mes traductions en français sont fausses? Est-ce que cet adverbe est lié aux certaines prépositions?

Si quelqu'un peux me l'expliquer, je vous en serai infiniment reconnaissant.

Mille grazie et merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Lingpil ,

Félicitations pour ton français !
Les traductions que tu donnes sont exactes. Les particules *ci* et *vi *correspondant au *y* français sont souvent équivalentes mais pas toujours. *Ci *est le plus utilisé et toujours possible alors qu'il y a quelques restrictions d'usage pour *vi. *Comme tu commences l'italien, je te conseille de n'utiliser toi-même que *ci* , il sera toujours temps par après, arrivé à un niveau avancé, de compléter ta panoplie.


----------



## lingpil

Merci beaucoup Matoupaschat pour cette réponse très utile. Maintenant je saurai pourquoi ce "vi" apparaît et cela, c'est le plus important en ce moment pour moi. Je craignais déjà qu'il n'y a pas de règle exact, puisque l'italien semble bien d'être flexible en ce qui concerne la grammaire, ce qui ne cesse pas à m'étonner.


----------



## Anaiss

Ciao a tutti 
lingpil, posso dirti che *vi *si usa in contesti formali e spesso per creare un effetto di stile più elegante, mentre *ci *risulta più colloquiale.
Forse un giorno potrà interessarti questo link  http://www.achyra.org/cruscate/viewtopic.php?t=235


----------



## matoupaschat

Intanto, grazie Anaiss: il tuo link interessa me .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Intanto, grazie Anaiss: il tuo link interessa me .


Mi fa piacere! 
Anche questo articolo è molto ben fatto, sui pronomi clitici italiani in generale http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/clitici_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/


> Anche il locativo vi è marcato: lo si usa solo nello scritto colto, mentre in tutti gli altri usi si preferisce ci.


 Si intende _marcato_ nel senso di 'non standard, legato solo a determinati contesti'. Per saperne di più  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcatezza


----------



## lingpil

Grazie mille Anaiss, per la spiegazione ed il link interessante.


----------

